# seattle swap? last sunday in march



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2011)

so I heard that in march there might be some things going on that might keep me from attending the swap so I took leave before they set any dates in motion lol now they can't tell me I can't go. But just to make sure is the seattle swap in the last sunday of march?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great question, I don't recall hearing a date yet. Would that be March 27th?


----------



## tDuctape (Jan 25, 2011)

I have not heard. Cascade has their swap in a few weeks but not much old stuff there.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 26, 2011)

The date _*should*_ be the last Sunday in March but after contacting the event organizer, I found out that the Kent National Guard Armory, where the event has been held for years, has added troops and training secessions this year and will not be available on that date. I believe the organizer is looking for another facility and will post information to the hobby as soon as a solution is achieved. If I am able to get any additional information, I will also post it here.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah if you can find out the sooner the better and I'll be ale to take leave so not to miss this one.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 26, 2011)

I put some more squeeze on the organizer to let us know what is happening (or not happening) I hope I can have something more definitive to post within the next week.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds great. Phil any thought's on the next Vintage Bicycle History Meet in Seattle? Looking for a good excuse to head over to the wet side.


----------

